# Cat weeing on doormat every day



## GusAndDolly (Jun 30, 2014)

I have two cats, brother and sister, who are about 18 months old. They're lovely and seemingly happy cats, but in the past few weeks the male has started weeing inside the house on our front doormat every day. The past few days there has also been a poo waiting for us in the morning. 

Now, a lot has happened in the last few weeks with lots of people and objects passing through our front door! First, we were away for two weeks and a friend was catsitting here. The cats seemed fine with this at the time. Then, on our return, we had a few workmen in and out, including someone fitting a cat flap since we have just started letting the cats go out, having moved here in March. We've also had quite a few friends and family in and out in the last couple of weeks plus, with the weather being warm, we've had our back doors open which has attracted one or two cats from elsewhere into the house (including quite an aggressive one who seems to scare my two). So it makes sense that he might be feeling a little unsettled and territorial, although in every other respect he seems quite happy and is generally friendly towards visiting humans, although not other cats!

Both cats have adapted well to the cat flap but have still been coming in to go to the toilet a lot of the time (we've kept a litter tray since we're keeping them in at night).

Today I put the old, soiled doormat in the garden and bought a new one (it's a fitted thing that I had to get made to measure, so I don't want to have to keep doing this!) but within a few hours of it going down he had sprayed on it again. Having caught him in the act several times on both the new doormat and the old one, it definitely appears to be spraying rather than normal peeing although I can't be sure this is always the case. 

As well as thoroughly cleaning the area using a variety of potions, we've left lemon chunks and citrus scented candles nearby and tried a couple of types of cat repellant, but he still keeps doing it. 

I'm hoping that once he feels more settled he will stop, but fear that he now simply thinks it's where he's supposed to wee, since he'll actually come IN the catflap and make a beeline for the doormat, do his business, and then go outside again! 

As well as wanting him to be happy, it's obviously very annoying (and smelly!) so I'm keen to hear if anyone has any other solutions. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

My sympathies! Jasper was spraying up the door well before he was spraying urine outside. (Hes indoor with supervised outside time) It could be hes marking his territory knowing the other cats are around...this was most likely the case with Jasper. 

I sort of solved it by ripping up the carpet, thoroughly disinfecting and using bio wash powder for mopping. This lessened it but never stopped it totally so I stuck a field mushroom tray (long and thin) full of food to the door. He stopped peeing there as he was eating there. I also provided a litter tray in the hall. It was working up until a couple of weeks ago but I've noticed the yellow puddle on the threshold twice recently so need to get some field mushrooms so I can start again.


----------



## Isisini (Jun 3, 2014)

Poor you. Massively sympathise. It sounds like the other cats coming in to his territory coupled with the cat flap could be making him feel insecure.

One thing to do is to (we also have a sprayer) is to clean the urine up with warm water/surgical spirit and then spray the area with Feliway spray, to prevent him returning to that area. Biological cleaners will get rid of the smell but they'll also destroy the Feliway pheromones. Feliway spray has been hugely instrumental in getting our cat to stop spraying boxes/bags/anything new that comes in to the house.

But this could be an ongoing problem if the cats keep coming through the cat flap. Is there anyway you can get a microchipped flap which might prevent intruders?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Throw the doormat away.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you wash the doormat in a solution of biological washing powder? Also clean under it if necessary, and clean the whole area round the door. If he really is spraying it will be on vertical surfaces as well.

I suspect this is happening because they are upset by all the comings & goings, including the strange cats in their house.

Think you need to discourage the other cats. A spray with a hose will do the trick, every time you see them. I'd also keep the back door shut as far as possible, and the cat flap locked.

Do make sure they have a couple of litter trays available.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with the others ^^. Especially get a microchip cat flap if yours is not, and also keep the outer doors shut to keep strange cats out. This is vital. 

Clean the cat flap thoroughly every day as other cats may have sprayed or rubbed against it and left their scent. Also clean the step and area around it. 

If your cat is spraying, not squatting, then it is territorial behaviour, so for the time being place a small litter tray on the door mat. This is to act as a deterrent to him spraying there. (He is unlikely to use the tray for toiletting in). 

Put a small dish of dry food on the doormat. (as per Polski )

Be ruthless (but not unkind) at deterring strange cats from your garden. Buy a couple of kid's cheap water pistols and keep them filled with water, ready to squirt whenever you see a strange cat hanging around outside your house.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm currently dealing with this and am doing similar to what everyone else has already said (though not all is applicable to me).

But also, does he like human affection? If so, in addition to the above, try making it a thing that you have cuddles/ interaction in that area every day. It'll encourage him to scentmark the area by rubbing and be an extra self-confidence boost to get his smell in the area in a way that isn't stress-triggered.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think you have already given the answer.
A dominant tom is hanging around the house and has even ventured inside. He is marking his territory to warn this other cat off. My guess is the other cat is hanging around the door and maybe even spraying against it, challenging your cat on his own turf.

Josje and Xena used to wee on the doormat at certain times. It turned out that whenever they did this, a tom had been spraying outside against the door or wall.


----------

